# What wire to use for shark weights???



## JLX (Jan 19, 2011)

I need some help on where I can find some fairly stiff stainless steel wire for some shark weights that I'm making. The weights will all be over 14 ounces so I will need some fairly stiff wire but yet it needs to be flexible enough for me to bend out the prongs on the weights.

How about galvanized wire??? Has anyone one used this for weights? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<*((JLX))><


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I like election sign legs. They are free and work great for my shark weights!
Good luck!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Go buy 10# of 3/16" stainless Tig Wire from a welding supply company. PM me if you need a good contact.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

To each his own but 10ga copper works as well as anything.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

my 2$ on wires is think about where you are fishing, upper coast is hard mud on the bottom. so you need some thing you can pull out of the mud and not break your line. the further south you go the more sand you have. so you can pull a stiffer wire losse in the sand.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*CU wire*



TomCat said:


> To each his own but 10ga copper works as well as anything.


 X-2 on that....CVA34


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Wire for Sinkers*



cva34 said:


> X-2 on that....CVA34


X-3 on that!

You want the wire leg(s) to bend when retrieving the rig after fishing. The copper wire will hold the bottom well as bend when desired for retrieval. JMHO C2


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

for ss go to the welding supply, it will be by the brazing rod and welding rod in long paper tubes, you can buy it loose by the pound


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

It all depends on the bait and deployment. If you're casting bait then 4 to 8oz plus a mullet head is all you can handle with a surf rod. Large baits such as half a jackfish or full grown cow nose ray will require 1 to 3 lbs depending on the current. In the old days I used a cloth bag full of rocks tied to my leader with 10lb mono. When the action starts the 10lb fuse line would break or the sand would rub a hole in the bag and let the rocks out. Main thing to remember is give the shark time to eat the bait before you jerk it out of his mouth.


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> for ss go to the welding supply, it will be by the brazing rod and welding rod in long paper tubes, you can buy it loose by the pound


X2

Blacktip Shark


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

I have used tomato cages cut up on some of my more drastic weights. Sounds much the same as the election sign legs. Be warned, this stuff wil not bend without a LOT of force put on it. After a couple times dredging back the bottom at HI I rigged these up with a double clip design using 12# to hold the business end biting, then wire leader connected to opposite end to retrieve once the 12 breaks.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

TomCat said:


> It all depends on the bait and deployment. If you're casting bait then 4 to 8oz plus a mullet head is all you can handle with a surf rod. Large baits such as half a jackfish or full grown cow nose ray will require 1 to 3 lbs depending on the current. In the old days I used a cloth bag full of rocks tied to my leader with 10lb mono. When the action starts the 10lb fuse line would break or the sand would rub a hole in the bag and let the rocks out. Main thing to remember is give the shark time to eat the bait before you jerk it out of his mouth.


Thats the way I did it,except would use a brick(or two,depending on current and size of bait). Liked the ones with holes,easier to tie up.

probally a pretty good reef off 37th 
street


----------

